# Giant Buck in Vevet



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

Me and my 14yr old went out yesterday shooting groundhogs and scouting deer. We came across 2 in this been field. I used my flip cam looking threw my binoculars to video this wide rack buck in velvet. This is the one my son wants to hunt this bow season. :!






Edit: Also if you listen real close you can hear my dog hacking and choking. I swear he has allergies just like my wife. LOL


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

How do I make the video run without stopping to buffer?

It doesn't do it on UTube. You can also stop the video to look closer. It was hard to video threw the binoculars without moving. I'll get better! LOL


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice deer! But I got a headache trying to see that deer through all the shaking.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

With that earthquake we was having it was very hard to hold it steady. Anyone know a good video cam or 35mm digital that will shot close up?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

coolerzfull said:


> With that earthquake we was having it was very hard to hold it steady. Anyone know a good video cam or 35mm digital that will shot close up?


i have a panasonic pv-209 camcorder with 150x zoom and 26x hi-def zoom...works great,like new i may part with(have lots of acc. as well)


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

nice deer hope you get to see him in the fall at say 30 yards I saw ahuge ten point the other day but he was safely hold up in highbanks metro park only danger he is in is if he wanders into 23


----------

